# Damn you 1DX!!!!!



## R1-7D (Jun 13, 2014)

I tried it at the store...fell in love. 

5D2 and 5D3 already listed for sale.  There should be a warning on this site about that camera.


----------



## JimKarczewski (Jun 13, 2014)

Haha, yes, there should be. If it only had 4MP more it would be absolutely perfect!

Main reason I purchased it, used 1D4 (at time of release) were going for $4999, well, I can get a new 1Dx for $6700. Yes it's more, but it's new, has a warranty, etc. and no crop. 

Now, these days I'm looking to pair it with a cropped body so I'm killing myself over here waiting for the 7D2. I can see the 7D2 with a Sigma 120-300 on it for football and the 70-200 on the 1Dx. Same for baseball...

My main reason for the 1D series though is stupid, and annoying at the same time. Canon only puts voice annotation on the 1D series. I wish they would be more like Nikon in the sense it doesn't have to be a D3, D4, etc to have voice recording... Saves me so much pain when doing sports.. Especially baseball and Football.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 13, 2014)

R1-7D said:


> I tried it at the store...fell in love.
> 
> 5D2 and 5D3 already listed for sale.  There should be a warning on this site about that camera.



I thought I was the only one ;D

Just like others said "you going to love it". I thought my 5D III is good, well, it's good, but 1dx is better. Even 12000ISO


----------



## Orangutan (Jun 13, 2014)

R1-7D said:


> I tried it at the store...fell in love.



I imagine it's a lot cheaper than marriage, divorce, children or criminal defense attorneys.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 13, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > I tried it at the store...fell in love.
> ...



I would go so far as to say the 1DX is a stop better at high ISO than the 5D3. Just wish it wasn't so expensive and that I hadn't missed that deal for $5000


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 13, 2014)

Orangutan said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > I tried it at the store...fell in love.
> ...



I just broached the subject of the camera with my girlfriend. She gave me a look like I might not have to worry about marriage after all... :'(

I must always remember: "It's easier to ask for forgiveness than it is to ask for permission."


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 13, 2014)

R1-7D said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > R1-7D said:
> ...



I saw the $4999 deals last week or so, but couldn't pull trigger due to unauthorized dealer, plus those units are not US model. I decided to spend $1000 more and bought one through authorized dealer. Anyways, $5000 or $6000 is a lot of money and I want to make sure my X is real X


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 13, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



I bought my 5D3 grey market and never had a problem! Is there a difference between US and non-US 1DX models? 

My 5D3 had a different charger than the US model...but no biggie. Unfortunately I can just squeeze $5000-5500, so hopefully there's more deals out there.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 13, 2014)

R1-7D said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > R1-7D said:
> ...



I do not know the dif between the two. I often heard people buying BRAND NEW cameras through unauthorized seller came with missing pieces. However, the savings are HUGE.

On the postitive side, there are happy buyers too. I'm sure $4999 will come again. Just get ready


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 13, 2014)

I missed out on the group buy at CPW, but got mine through them a few weeks before that for close to the same amount. Mine's from an authorized Canon dealer in Canada with a Canadian warranty, but from what I can tell, Canon USA and Canon Canada are actually the same overall company. Also, I've heard that the Canadian camera bodies are never an issue for warranties. I could have gotten it much cheaper if I wanted one from imported from Malaysia or Vietnam (which is where these eBay models apparently come from), but I felt this was a good compromise for the cost savings.


----------



## kaihp (Jun 13, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> I'm sure $4999 will come again. Just get ready



Dylan, I think you've forgotten to update your .sig


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 17, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



I ended up buying one today from The Camera Store. They have huge rebates going on, and to be honest, with the US dollar stronger than ours again the savings wouldn't have been too great buying from the grey market. 

Man, what a camera! It's like doing weights at the gym holding it for any length of time! But it's so awesome nonethess! Only had chance to fire off a few shots tonight since I'm packing for a trip, but so far the AF is definitely noticeably faster than my 5D3.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 17, 2014)

R1-7D said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > R1-7D said:
> ...


get the camera... look for a new girlfriend


----------



## tolusina (Jun 17, 2014)

Too big, bulky, heavy and expensive.
Don't need or want double shutter buttons, double card slots, high burst rate loud shutter etc., etc..
I refuse to touch one anywhere, especially inside a camera store for fear of finding out how much it will cost me once to correct things once I find out just how wrong I might be.


Translation = 1Dx envy


----------



## Menace (Jun 17, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...



Ha ha - so true. 

Also, is it your money or girlfriend's?


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 17, 2014)

Menace said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > R1-7D said:
> ...


Solution - buy a battery grip for your current body, then swap it out for a 1D X some day while she's gone - she'll never notice 

True story ;D


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Solution - buy a battery grip for your current body, then swap it out for a 1D X some day while she's gone - she'll never notice
> 
> True story ;D




;D Ha Ha Ha 8)


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 17, 2014)

R1-7D said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > R1-7D said:
> ...



Congrats...

Have fun


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 17, 2014)

kaihp said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure $4999 will come again. Just get ready
> ...



Thanks kaihp for the remimder. Will do right now


----------



## RGF (Jun 17, 2014)

R1-7D said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > R1-7D said:
> ...



On a serious note - figure this stuff out first with your GF. May be a hard discussion, but in the end better to get aligned on financial issues than fight about them for the next 50 years of marriage (and worse lead to a divorce).


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi Mackguyver 
I'm fairly sure mine would notice the sizeable hole in the bank account! I do have mine gripped in readiness, but it is more practice for the day she permits it than deception! ;D

Cheers Graham. 



mackguyver said:


> Solution - buy a battery grip for your current body, then swap it out for a 1D X some day while she's gone - she'll never notice
> 
> True story ;D


----------



## pwp (Jun 18, 2014)

JimKarczewski said:


> Now, these days I'm looking to pair it with a cropped body so I'm killing myself over here waiting for the 7D2.


Don't keep holding your breath for the 7DII...besides it may not have voice annotation. 
Just find yourself the perfect partner for your 1DX, the APS-H 1D MkIV. Plenty of good ones around. It'll kick the 7DII's pants.

-pw


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 18, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mackguyver
> I'm fairly sure mine would notice the sizeable hole in the bank account! I do have mine gripped in readiness, but it is more practice for the day she permits it than deception! ;D
> 
> Cheers Graham.
> ...


Graham, I was just being funny, my wife actually knew about the 1D X and even opened it when it came. She thought it was some beauty stuff she had ordered and couldn't figure out why the box was so heavy . Thankfully she has been really supportive of just about everything, but she would rather have me shoot flowers instead of alligators.

Lying to your spouse/partner is never a good idea, especially about money, however, a key to our marriage includes having two bank accounts and two AMEX cards


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi Mackguyver. 
We have a very honest relationship, no secrets, well maybe a couple little ones, she is pretty supportive of my photography hobby, but not to the extent of me having a 1DX! The problem is we have expensive hobbies, she seems to be trying to collect all the Triumph motorbikes and scooters she can, I have a few Triumph cars, my mistresses, this all keeps us poor without the photography! 
I'd probably rather photograph Gators, something I am unlikely to get involved with in the UK. 
The thing with hobbies like we have, they know where to find us, and it won't be another woman's arms!

Cheers Graham. 



mackguyver said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mackguyver
> ...


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 18, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Mackguyver.
> We have a very honest relationship, no secrets, well maybe a couple little ones, she is pretty supportive of my photography hobby, but not to the extent of me having a 1DX! The problem is we have expensive hobbies, she seems to be trying to collect all the Triumph motorbikes and scooters she can, I have a few Triumph cars, my mistresses, this all keeps us poor without the photography!
> I'd probably rather photograph Gators, something I am unlikely to get involved with in the UK.
> The thing with hobbies like we have, they know where to find us, and it won't be another woman's arms!
> ...


Triumphs? I'm sure you spend more on repairs than I do on camera gear  They are wonderful, though, and have the charm that only the English can put into their cars & motorcycles. My other hobby is Porsches & BMWs and they are very clinical compared to British motors, but every bit as expensive to maintain. Sure, I might only have to service them once a year, but some repairs could easily pay for a 1D X or big white :'(

As for your last statement - that is very true. I tell my wife that if she's ever suspicious, all she has to do is review my timestamped photos and GPS logs - that and look at me when I come home reeking of sweat, sunscreen, and bug spray ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 18, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mackguyver.
> ...



I know the feeling. The wife car is about 5yrs old now, she thinking Lexus next. I still like the solid feel from the german :


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 18, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> I know the feeling. The wife car is about 5yrs old now, she thinking Lexus next. I still like the solid feel from the german :


Jaaaa! I grew up in Germany so for me and the rest of my family, *there is no substitute* and we also like the *ultimate driving machine*s 8)


----------



## JPAZ (Jun 18, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> The thing with hobbies like we have, they know where to find us, and it won't be another woman's arms!



My wife calls my computer "the other woman" but has been very supportive of my hobbies. I actually was encouraged to buy the 300 f/2.8 ii. But, the 1dx is a lot of money and I really don't need one, yet...........


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 19, 2014)

JPAZ said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > The thing with hobbies like we have, they know where to find us, and it won't be another woman's arms!
> ...



Yup, that what I said too. The next thing I know, I'm shooting with X ;D

Just don't attach your 300mm to it :


----------



## Perio (Jun 19, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...



+1 I personally don't understand why would somebody want to spend a lot of money on a wedding. It's just one day, which means nothing for the future life. I've talked about that with my girlfriend a while ago and she said she doesn't want to have any expensive wedding/engagement ring, etc.. But of course that's up to you, it's your money


----------



## SoullessPolack (Jun 19, 2014)

Perio said:


> +1 I personally don't understand why would somebody want to spend a lot of money on a wedding. It's just one day, which means nothing for the future life. I've talked about that with my girlfriend a while ago and she said she doesn't want to have any expensive wedding/engagement ring, etc.. But of course that's up to you, it's your money



I'll offer up my wisdom. To my wife and I, it was more than "just one day", as you so offensively put it. It was the happiest day of our lives. On top of the indescribable joy that comes with getting married to the person you care most about in this world, having 200 of you and your wife's closest friends and family there with you on that day is simply wonderful. We laughed and cried all day. Pretty much every moment was almost like a dream, full of happiness I had not experienced. Never again will you have all those people around at the same time. You may hang out with a few friends here, or some other friends there, but to have everyone in one place is amazing. It truly is worth every penny, and ours cost upwards of $50000.

We both have said that we would happily pay that amount again to experience that one day of utter bliss. Of course, it'll never happen, because it's a once in a lifetime event and nothing beats the first time, when you have no expectations or knowledge of how it'll turn out. Perhaps to people who are more materialistic and value money more than other things in this world, then an expensive wedding is out of the question. But neither of us are materialistic, or care that much about money. We paid 50 grand for the happiest day of our lives. You know what we say? How on earth did we get such a bargain?!

I hope this explanation of two people who treasure emotions more than money has helped you to understand why people are willing to spend big bucks for "just one day".

However you do your wedding with your girlfriend, I wish you the best of luck, it's truly a magical day.


----------



## Perio (Jun 19, 2014)

SoullessPolack said:


> Perio said:
> 
> 
> > +1 I personally don't understand why would somebody want to spend a lot of money on a wedding. It's just one day, which means nothing for the future life. I've talked about that with my girlfriend a while ago and she said she doesn't want to have any expensive wedding/engagement ring, etc.. But of course that's up to you, it's your money
> ...



Well, I don't think that I said anything offensive in my last post. I'm just saying that for me paying a lot of money for a 200-guest wedding is a waste, as it's only one day in life. I think for many people wedding is the happiest day in their life, which in my opinion is very unfortunate. I'm originally from the country where people save money for a pompous wedding during the whole their life, and after that they live in poverty. If for your wife the wedding is the happiest day in her life, that's great. But I'll do my best to make every day of my family life the best for my wife. As I've said, it's his money and if OP feels different, good for him. Thanks for wishing me luck, same to you


----------



## kaihp (Jun 19, 2014)

JPAZ said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > The thing with hobbies like we have, they know where to find us, and it won't be another woman's arms!
> ...



My GF actually nicknamed my camera "the mistress" ;D (小三 (xiǎosān) or "little three" in Chinese)


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 19, 2014)

kaihp said:


> My GF actually nicknamed my camera "the mistress" ;D (小三 (xiǎosān) or "little three" in Chinese)


That seems appropriate 

Also, on the marriage front, I had a small wedding as well, but I would warn Perio that sometimes there's a big difference between what women say they want and what they actually want. I'm not saying she's lying, but sometimes women will do things to appease us and then later on tell us what they really wanted, so you might want to make sure she's okay with a small wedding. There's a big range between a ceremony of just the two of you and wedding with 200+ guests. We settled on a beach wedding with just our parents and siblings and that was just about right.


----------



## Perio (Jun 19, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> kaihp said:
> 
> 
> > My GF actually nicknamed my camera "the mistress" ;D (小三 (xiǎosān) or "little three" in Chinese)
> ...



Yup, that's exactly what we are planning to do  Parents/relatives and close friends


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 19, 2014)

Perio said:


> Yup, that's exactly what we are planning to do  Parents/relatives and close friends


It worked out really well for us because we had each been to several large weddings and it always seemed that the marriage itself was overshadowed by flower arrangements, center pieces, colors, guests, food, etc., etc. and the bride and groom were so stressed that they didn't even enjoy it. We were just going to have it as us and the minister, but after talking to my girl, she said that she really wanted some of her family there, so that's what we did. We rented an arch, got some flowers and cake, and hired a minister and photographer for the beach. It was a wonderful and relaxing ceremony that worked well for us. Obviously other people enjoy big ceremonies and I understand why, but it just wasn't for us.


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 19, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...



Nah, she is a keeper. Brought it home and she just rolled her eyes. Told me to "have fun," laughed and went about doing her own things. 

She's pretty understanding of my cameras and motorcycle obsessions.


----------



## Perio (Jun 19, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Perio said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, that's exactly what we are planning to do  Parents/relatives and close friends
> ...



I hope my gf doesn't read your post because she dreams to have a small wedding specifically on the beach


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 19, 2014)

Perio said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Perio said:
> ...


Just be glad I didn't post any photos


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 19, 2014)

I was about to say that might be easier said than done... but he could start offering services to aspiring models and open up a whole new vein of potential. 



wickidwombat said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 19, 2014)

I've got a question for all my fellow 1DX owners here:

Regarding spot metering linked to the AF point, does it work in AF point expansion too? The manual says it doesn't work in zone or auto AF, so I just want to clarify.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 19, 2014)

R1-7D said:


> I've got a question for all my fellow 1DX owners here:
> 
> Regarding spot metering linked to the AF point, does it work in AF point expansion too? The manual says it doesn't work in zone or auto AF, so I just want to clarify.


On page 179, it says that, "Spot metering linked to any of the 61 AF points will be possible." and the omission on page 328 that simple says, "Spot metering will be linked to the manually-selected AF point," I'm sure it will work with AF point expansion. Of course it would have been faster to try it out on the camera than write this post, but alas...


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 19, 2014)

R1-7D said:


> I've got a question for all my fellow 1DX owners here:
> 
> Regarding spot metering linked to the AF point, does it work in AF point expansion too? The manual says it doesn't work in zone or auto AF, so I just want to clarify.



I haven't open the manual yet. I took a test shot and it seems spot metering does work in expansion. 

Kinda nice to use spot metering with outer AF points without pushing*** ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Jun 19, 2014)

R1-7D said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > R1-7D said:
> ...



So, you ready for 300, 400, 200-400 and/or 600mm


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 20, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> R1-7D said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



Oh I'm definitely ready! My bank account, on the other hand, is not.  All those sound wonderful though!


----------

